# Filesharing-Abmahnung: Landgericht Köln lehnt Sippenhaftung ab



## sascha (14 Oktober 2012)

*Das Kind tauscht illegal Musik, der Vater als Inhaber des Internetzugangs wird abgemahnt und muss bezahlen: Diese Form der Sippenhaftung wurde viele Jahre von deutschen Gerichten praktiziert. Doch damit könnte jetzt vielleicht bald Schluss sein.*

http://www.computerbetrug.de/2012/1...landgericht-koln-lehnt-sippenhaftung-ab-6893/


----------



## Reducal (15 November 2012)

> So befasst sich der Bundesgerichtshof Mitte Dezember mit einem ähnlichen Fall (Az.: I ZR 74/12).


Man kann gespannt sein, insbesondere hinsichtlich der Mitstörerhaftung des registrierten Internetanschlussinhabers und wie weit die Aufsichtspflicht der Eltern minderjähriger Kinder bei der Nutzung des Internet zu gehen hat.



			
				Stern.de schrieb:
			
		

> Der Bundesgerichtshof verhandelt nun einen Fall mit möglicherweise weit reichenden Folgen. Anwaltskanzlei ... forderte 2380,80 Euro Abmahnkosten und für 15 Songs 3000 Euro Schadenersatz
> 
> ...weiterlesen


----------



## Reducal (15 November 2012)

Dabei kann aber auch noch an ein weiteres BGH-Urteil erinnert werden:  BGH, Urteil vom 12. Mai 2010 – Az. : I ZR 121/08 - hier ging es um einen durch unbekannten Nutzer verwendeten WLAN-Router der Beklagten.



			
				123recht.net schrieb:
			
		

> Einen Anspruch auf Schadensersatz lehnte der BGH ab, weil der Beklagte nicht selbst den Titel zum Herunterladen angeboten hat.
> 
> http://www.123recht.net/Heutiges-BG...hend-gesichertem-WLAN-Anschluss-__a65984.html


 
In dem heutigen Fall geht es also vor allem um die Verantwortung der Eltern und in wie fern die für ihre minderjährigen Kinder haftbar zu machen sind.


----------



## Reducal (15 November 2012)

Der aktuelle Fall und die Begleitumstände schön erklärt bei der Süddeutschen Zeitung, online:



			
				SZ schrieb:
			
		

> Seite 1 von 3
> 
> Chaos auf der Ladebahn
> "Multimediales Schlaraffenland"
> Technisch anspruchsvoll


----------



## Hippo (15 November 2012)

Also ein bißchen weltfremd sind die Richter aber schon ...
Der durchschnittlich computeraffine Jugendliche ist doch seinen Eltern technisch sowas von über weil die gar nicht die Zeit haben sich hier zeitnah über alle Schutzmaßnahmen zu informieren und wo überall diese Listen sind die sie kontrollieren sollten.
Geschweige denn was das alles für Seiten sind die sie dann dort finden.


----------



## Reducal (15 November 2012)

wbs-law.de schrieb:
			
		

> Mit Spannung wird daher die mündliche Verhandlung am 15.11.2012, 12 Uhr, vor dem Bundesgerichtshof in Karlsruhe, Herrenstraße 45 a, Saal H 123, erwartet.


----------



## Reducal (15 November 2012)

Das Urteil steht noch aus aber hier vorab ein Bericht vom Prozess:


----------



## Teleton (15 November 2012)

Hier die Pressemitteilung des BGH:
http://juris.bundesgerichtshof.de/c...t=pm&Datum=2012&Sort=3&nr=62207&pos=0&anz=192


----------



## Hippo (15 November 2012)

Lese ich da tatsächlich einen Anflug von gesundem Menschenverstand heraus?


----------



## BenTigger (15 November 2012)

Ja, der erste Schritt gegen die Abmahn"abzocke" wo denen auf Abmahnungen spezialisierten Anwaelten das Geldscheffeln nun erschwert wird. Abmahnen ja, aber nur bei den wirklich schuldigen kassieren koennen. Das finde ich gut.


----------



## Reducal (15 November 2012)

Teleton schrieb:


> Hier die Pressemitteilung des BGH:
> http://juris.bundesgerichtshof.de/c...t=pm&Datum=2012&Sort=3&nr=62207&pos=0&anz=192


 
Toll und richtig entschieden (mit gesundem Menschenverstand)!



			
				BGH schrieb:
			
		

> Bundesgerichtshofs hat heute entschieden, dass Eltern für das illegale Filesharing eines 13-jährigen Kindes grundsätzlich nicht haften, wenn sie das Kind über das Verbot einer rechtswidrigen Teilnahme an Internettauschbörsen belehrt hatten und keine Anhaltspunkte dafür hatten, dass ihr Kind diesem Verbot zuwiderhandelt.
> ...
> Eine Verpflichtung der Eltern, die Nutzung des Internet durch das Kind zu überwachen, den Computer des Kindes zu überprüfen oder dem Kind den Zugang zum Internet (teilweise) zu versperren, besteht grundsätzlich nicht. Zu derartigen Maßnahmen sind Eltern - so der BGH - erst verpflichtet, wenn sie konkrete Anhaltspunkte für eine rechtsverletzende Nutzung des Internetanschlusses durch das Kind haben.


 
Danke, Herr Solmecke!


----------

